# الملك حزقيا = الشخص المناسب للاستخدام الالهى



## meero (24 مايو 2010)

*حزقيا*​ 

*الشخص المناسب للاستخدام**الإلهي*​ 
*هو أحد الملوك الأتقياء الذين **استخدمهم الله للقيام بنهضة عظيمة في ملكة يهوذا. وقد كانت أيامه صعبة للغاية، حيث **كان الشر قد عمَّ البلاد كلها. إلا أن نعمة الله أعدت **[FONT=&quot]حزقيا [/FONT]**كإناء **للكرامة، وروح الله أضرم في قلبه غيرة لله*
*نبذه عنه*
*1- ملك وهو ابن 25 سنه وملك 29 سنه فى اورشاليم ملك بعد ابيه احاز *
*2- اسم امه ابيه بنت زكريا *
*معنى اسمه *
*1- الرب قد قوى او الرب قوة *
*2- حزقيا**معنى اسمه: «شفاء يهوه»، وقد كان اسمًا على مسمى، إذ استخدمه الرب لشفاء شعبه من**عبادة الأوثان والشرور المصاحبة لها*
*تاريخ حزقيا *
*وقد جاء تاريخ **[FONT=&quot]حزقيا[/FONT]** في**[FONT=&quot] 2[/FONT]**ملوك 18-20 و2أخبار الأيام 29-32، وهو تاريخ شيق للغاية ومليء بالأحداث المثيرة**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**ومن دراستنا لشخصيته نكتشف أن حياته تميَّزت بسمات رائعة، جعلته شخصًا مناسبًا **للاستخدام الإلهي**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
*صفات شخصية حزقيا *
*[FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT]**الاتكال على **الرب*
*[FONT=&quot]«[/FONT]**على الرب إله إسرائيل اتكل، وبعده لم يكن**مثله في جميع ملوك يهوذا… والتصق بالرب ولم يحِد عنه، بل حفظ وصاياه التي أمر بها **الرب موسى» (2ملوك 6،5:18**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]*
*لما اعتلى **[FONT=&quot]حزقيا [/FONT]**العرش **كانت المملكة غارقة في العبادة الوثنية، واكتشف أنه ورث عن أبيه «آحاز» إرثًا **ثقيلاً من الفساد والنجاسة. وأحس بجسامة المسئولية وضعفه الشخصي إزاءها، فالتجأ إلى **الرب متكلاً عليه بالتمام. وهذا هو طريق كل شاب يريد أن يحيا حياة الطهارة وسط **نجاسة العالم. إنها بلا شك حياة صعبة ومكلِّفة، لكن عند الرب الإمكانيات الكافية**[FONT=&quot] «[/FONT]**كما أن قدرته الإلهية قد وهبت لنا كل ما هو للحياة والتقوى» (2بطرس 3:1). لكن لك ي**ختبر هذه القوة لابد من الاعتماد الدائم على الرب والالتصاق به «التصقت نفسي بك**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**يمينك تعضدني» (مزمور 8:63**)*

*هل **نصلي كما صلى يعبيص **قائلاً**: «ليتك تباركنى وتوسع تخومى وتكون يدك معي، وتحفظني من الشر حتى لا يتعبني» (1أخبار الأيام**[FONT=&quot] 10:4).[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]2 *[/FONT]*الغيرة لمجد الرب*
*[FONT=&quot]«[/FONT]**فالآن في قلبي أن أقطع عهدًا مع الرب» (2أخبار الأيام**[FONT=&quot] 10:29).[/FONT]*
*لم تكن إصلاحات **[FONT=&quot]حزقيا[/FONT]** مجرد **نشاط خارجي أو حماس ظاهري، لكنها نبعت من قلب مخلِص امتلأ بالغيرة للرب. لذا فبمجرد **أن اعتلى العرش لم يضيّع وقتًا بل بدأ فورًا «في السنة الأولى من ملكه في الشهر**الأول*
*[FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT]**فتح أبواب بيت الرب ورممها». يا له من اجتهاد عظيم!*
*2- **كما أنه عَمِل بكل طاقته **لتطهير المملكة من العبادة الوثنية. ويقول عنه الكتاب: «هو أزال المرتفعات، وكسر**التماثيل، وقطع السواري،*
*1- **وسحق حية النحاس التي عملها موسى، لأن بني إسرائيل كانوا**إلى تلك الأيام يوقدون لها، ودعوها نحشتان» (2ملوك 4:18**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]*
*أخي الشاب، هل صممت أن تعيش للرب وترفض كل ما يتعارض وطاعته في**حياتك؟ هل جعلت في قلبك، كما فعل دانيال، أن لا تتنجس (دانيال 8:1)؟ وهل أقمت**راسخًا في قلبك أن ترفض التمتع الوقتي بالخطية كموسى (عبرانيين 24:11)؟ وهل تصلي**كداود: «وحِّد قلبي لخوف اسمك» (مزمور 11:86**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]3*[/FONT]*التقدير لشريعة الرب*
*1-بعد أن**تم تطهير الهيكل من كل أثر للنجاسة، وبعد أن عادت إليه كل خدمة الكهنة واللاويين،*
*2- اهتم **[FONT=&quot]حزقيا[/FONT]** بعمل عيد الفصح «وأرسل **[FONT=&quot]حزقيا[/FONT]** إلى**جميع إسرائيل ويهوذا، وكتب أيضًا رسائل إلى أفرايم ومنسى أن يأتوا إلى بيت الرب في **أورشليم يعملوا فصحًا للرب إله إسرائيل». وقد نبع هذا من فطنة روحية ودراية للشريعة **التي أوصت الشعب بعمل الفصح في كل سنة. وكان اهتمام **[FONT=&quot]حزقيا[/FONT]** أن **يمارس الفصح بحسب الشريعة «لأنهم لم يعملوه كما هو مكتوب منذ زمان كثير». فمن **الواضح أن كلمة الله كانت لها مكانتها العظمى عنده، وكان يجتهد لإتمام كل تفاصيلها**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**وكم يُسرّ الرب بهذا**[FONT=&quot]![/FONT]*
*أخي الشاب، هل لكلمة الله **مكانة في حياتك؟ هل تقرأ يوميًا باهتمام؟ وهل تشتاق لطاعة ما فيها؟ إن محبتنا **للمسيح تتبرهن في حفظنا لوصاياه «الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني» (يوحنا**[FONT=&quot] 21:14).[/FONT]*
*والآن هل نشتاق أن يستخدمنا الرب لمجده في **هذه الأيام؟ لنجتهد إذًا أن تكون فينا هذه السمات، حتى يكون كل منّا «إناءً **للكرامة، مقدسًا، نافعًا للسيد، مستعدًا لكل عمل صالح» (2تيموثاوس**[FONT=&quot] 21:2).[/FONT]*
*محنة حزقيا وقوة الهنا *
*بعد هذه الامور وهذه الامانه التى نراها فى حزقيا اتى سنحاريب ملك اشور ودخل يهوذا ونزل على المدن الحصينه وطمع فى اخضاعها له *
*فقام بأرسال رسائل الى حزقيا مع عبيده ليهدد الشعب ويعيره بألهه وسأله على اى شئ اتكل اسرائيل *
*استعدادات حزقيا *
*1- **حصن حزقيا القلعه والمدينه وبنى كل الاسوار المنهدمه وعمل سلاحا بكثرة *
*2- **ردم مياه العيون والاينابيع والنهر الجارى حتى لا يجد ملك اشور مياها غزيرة *
*3- **وجعل حزقيا رؤساء قتال على الشعب وجمعهم عند باب المدينه وطيب قلوبهم قائلا (*تشددوا وتشجعوا لا تخافو ولا ترتاعوا من ملك اشور ومن كل الجمهور الذى معه لان معنا اكثر مما معه معه ذراع بشر ومعنا الرب الهنا ليساعدنا ويحارب حروبنا ) 
*4- **وعندما علم بتهديدات ملك اشور مزق ثيابه وتغطى بمسح ودخل بيت الرب وارسل الى النبى اشعياء ليصلى من اجل الشعب لعل الرب يسمع تهديدات ربشاقى وكلامه وتعييراته *
*5- **وبعد ان صلى حزقيا ارسل له اشعياء وقال له الرب اله اسرائيل علم وسمع بصلاتك وقال له لا يدخل ملك اشور المدينه ولا يرمى عليها سهما *
*6- **فى تلك الليله خرج ملاك الرب وضرب من جيش اشور 185000شخص *
*7- **واصبح الجيش فى الصباح جثث ميته *
*8- **ورجع سنحاريب ملك اشور واقام فى نينوى وفيما هو ساجد فى بيت الهه نسروخ ضربه ابناه بالسيف *
وانقذ الرب اسرائيل من يد ملك اشور بيده الرفيعه القديره وهذا ما يفعله معنا الان لانه هو وعد انه يحارب عنا ونحن صامتون


----------



## kalimooo (24 مايو 2010)




----------



## meero (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا كليمو على مرورك 
ربنا يباركك 
ميرسى لتشجيعك


----------



## النهيسى (26 مايو 2010)

*(تشددوا وتشجعوا لا تخافو ولا ترتاعوا من ملك اشور ومن كل الجمهور الذى معه لان معنا اكثر مما معه معه ذراع بشر ومعنا الرب الهنا ليساعدنا ويحارب حروبنا* ) 


الرب يباركك موضوع جميل جدا جدا شكرااا


----------



## meero (26 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *(تشددوا وتشجعوا لا تخافو ولا ترتاعوا من ملك اشور ومن كل الجمهور الذى معه لان معنا اكثر مما معه معه ذراع بشر ومعنا الرب الهنا ليساعدنا ويحارب حروبنا* )
> 
> 
> الرب يباركك موضوع جميل جدا جدا شكرااا


 شكراااااااااا لاجل مرورك وتشجيعك


----------



## نغم (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا ياميرو 
حزقيا من احب الشخصيات المذكورة فى الكتاب المقدس لقلبى هو ونحميا 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر 
ولكن هلا سمحتى لى ان اضع  تاملى البسيط والمتواضع عن حزقيا فى هذا الموضوع قد كتبته من زمان وكنت دائما افكر ان اكتبه بموضوع ولكن اعتقد هذا هو الوقت المناسب فهلا  سمحتى لى؟
وشكرا


----------



## ponponayah (26 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا
وحزقيال شخصية فعلا راائعة كما ذكرها الكتاب المقدس
ميرسى ليكى يا ميروو​*


----------



## meero (27 مايو 2010)

نغم قال:


> شكرا ياميرو
> حزقيا من احب الشخصيات المذكورة فى الكتاب المقدس لقلبى هو ونحميا
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر
> ولكن هلا سمحتى لى ان اضع تاملى البسيط والمتواضع عن حزقيا فى هذا الموضوع قد كتبته من زمان وكنت دائما افكر ان اكتبه بموضوع ولكن اعتقد هذا هو الوقت المناسب فهلا سمحتى لى؟
> وشكرا


شكراااااااا نغم على مرورك 
وبكل تأكيد يسعدنى اقرأ تأملك وهذا يذيد الموضوع بركه 
انا فى انتظار مشاركتك


----------



## meero (27 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا​*
> *وحزقيال شخصية فعلا راائعة كما ذكرها الكتاب المقدس*
> 
> *ميرسى ليكى يا ميروو*​


ميرسى بونبونايه حبيبى على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## نغم (27 مايو 2010)

اشكرك ميرو لاعطائى الفرصى لاكتب تاملى المتواضع والبسيط فى موضوعك

حزقيا الملك 

من نسل داوود  ملك على اليهود وعمل كل ماهو حسن فى نظر الرب  ونجد بداية ملكه واعماله فى سفر الاخبار الايام الثانى الاصحاحات 30و31 


وذات مرة مرض حزقيا مرضا مستعصى اوصله الى الموت ونقرا  ذلك فى سفر الملوك الثانى اصحاح20 وكان حزقيا الملك ياس جدا وحزين من حالته السيئة فارسل اليه الله اشعياء بن مواص النبى  وطلب منه ان يضع وصية لاهل بيته  لان ساعة موته قربت 
ملا الحزن قلب حزقيا ودار ظهره الى الحائط  لانه كان متسطح (على سرير( 2_20
ملوك الثانى 
ويقول الكتاب ان حزقيا بكى بكاء مر 
فصلى بقلب صادق وثابت  بان الله سيرى دموعه هذه ويمسحا بحنان فقال3 [آهِ يَا رَبُّ، اذْكُرْ كَيْفَ سِرْتُ أَمَامَكَ بِالأَمَانَةِ وَبِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ وَفَعَلْتُ الْحَسَنَ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ]. وَبَكَى حَزَقِيَّا بُكَاءً عَظِيماً. 

قال حزقيا هذه الكلمات لانه كان عارف ان سيغادر هذا العالم  وها هو الان يجهز نفسه لاستقبال الله ويطلب الرحمة من الله  لم يطلب من الله ان يطيل عمره انما طلب الرحمة من الله  ويقول الكتاب المقدس  انه عندما فرغ اشعياء بن مواص النبى من كلامه تركه وخرج  وهو فى طريق العودة  سمع صوت الرب يقول له
5 [ارْجِعْ وَقُلْ لِحَزَقِيَّا رَئِيسِ شَعْبِي: هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ دَاوُدَ أَبِيكَ: قَدْ سَمِعْتُ صَلاَتَكَ. قَدْ رَأَيْتُ دُمُوعَكَ. هَئَنَذَا أَشْفِيكَ. فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ تَصْعَدُ إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ. 
6 وَأَزِيدُ عَلَى أَيَّامِكَ خَمْسَ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً، وَأُنْقِذُكَ مِنْ يَدِ مَلِكِ أَشُّورَ مَعَ هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَأُحَامِي عَنْ هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِ نَفْسِي وَمِنْ أَجْلِ دَاوُدَ عَبْدِي]. 

يالقوة الصلاة وعملها لقد سمع الله لصوت حزقيا وراى دموعه 
ان الله سيسمع لنا ايضا فى كل مرة نطلبه بها بصدق  بل ودائما يحدث ان الله يعطينا اكثر مما طلبنا بكثير  ف حزقيا الملك طلب الرحمة وصدق انه سيموت وطلب الرحمة من الرب طلب المغفرة على خطاياه  ولم يطلب من الله ان يطيل بعمره  ويبيقيه على الارض بل ما حدث ان الله اعطاه اكثر مماتوقع  زاد على عمره 15 سنة
ياه ه لسخاء ربنا الاله فى العطاء  نحن ايضا احبائى نستطيع ان ننال مانطلبه من الرب ان ذهبنا اليه ووضعنا عنده احتياجاتنا  سيعطيناايضا اكثر من مانطلب فقظ ان صدقنا قول الرب يسوع 
كل ماتطلبونه فى الايمان يكون


----------



## meero (27 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااا نغم على الاضافه الجميله الرائعه دى 
ربنا يباركك


----------

